# trapout



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

set up a trapout on that old house in marion,SC this evening.http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/stevedc1/media/2013-05-17203202.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Did you bait it with anything? Drawn comb?
Position the hive opening as close to the cone as possible. The bees will cluster around the wall and cone connection. 
Keep us in the loop. Looks like it will work out well. Love the old homes. They just don't build them like that anymore.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Mr.Beeman, I do have 3 frames of brood in the top box. Yea, I didn't realize how low the entrance was going to be until I set the boxes on the french cleat but it was already dark so I left it like that.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IBtivOqNB_s#t=5s


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

One bit of advice after watching the video. I learned (the hard way) to make sure the cone is bent upward on a sharp angle. This will keep the dead bees on the bottom, but still allow the live bees to exit.
Nice start on the trapout.
Please keep us posted with the vids.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Beeman, advice taken.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

New Cone on trapout and moved the box closer. http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/stevedc1/media/2013-06-18142409.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------

